# [GhostScript] Error beim Mergen mehrerer PDF-Dateien



## vfl_freak (17. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich versuche aus einer C++-Anwendung (mit VS2010 unter WinXP SP3) heraus per Batchscript und Ghostscript (V9.0.4) mehrere PDF-Dateien zu einer neuen PDF-Datei zu mergen.

Aufruf der Batchdatei im Code :

```
string sCmdConvert = "f:\\<meinPfad>\\pdf_merge.bat c:\\temp\\ziel.pdf c:\\temp\\quelle1.pdf c:\\temp\\quelle2.pdf ";
const char *cAufrufConvert = sCmdConvert.c_str();
system( cAufrufConvert );
```

Inhalt der Batchdatei :

```
@echo off

echo (%1)
echo (%2)
echo (%3)
pause

rem =========================================================================
rem Mergt mehrere PDF-Dateien zu einer PDF-Datei zusammen
rem =========================================================================
c:\programme\gs9.04\bin\gswin32c.exe -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=%1 -dBATCH %2 %3

echo NACH MERGE
pause
```

*Mein Problem: *
zwar wird die korrekte Ausgabedatei "c:\temp\ziel.pdf" erzeugt, aber ich bekomme während der Scriptausführung folgende kuriose Fehlermeldung :

```
###########################
V1.0 - Stand: 21.9.11 (KBR)
###########################
(c:\temp\ziel.pdf)
(c:\temp\quelle1.pdf)
(c:\temp\quelle2.pdf)
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .
GPL Ghostscript 9.04 (2011-08-05)
Copyright (C) 2011 Artifex Software, Inc.  All rights reserved.
This software comes with NO WARRANTY: see the file PUBLIC for details.
Processing pages 1 through 1.
Page 1
Loading NimbusSanL-Regu font from %rom%Resource/Font/NimbusSanL-Regu... 2782896 1435756 1869584 570827 3 done.
Processing pages 1 through 1.
Page 1
Error: /undefinedfilename in (c:\\temp\\ziel.pdf0)  // ##### <-- wo kommt hier die '0' her ? ? ? #####
Operand stack:

Execution stack:
   %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   fa
lse   1   %stopped_push
Dictionary stack:
   --dict:1166/1684(ro)(G)--   --dict:1/20(G)--   --dict:77/200(L)--  
Current allocation mode is local
Last OS error: No such file or directory
GPL Ghostscript 9.04: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1
NACH MERGE
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .
```

Wie gesagt, die Zieldatei wird korrekt erzeugt, aber ich möchte das Ganze so mit diesem Error ungern in unser Live-System einspielen 

Hoffentlich hat ein Ghostscript-Experte eine Idee, woran es liegt ....

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------

